# New Vaper and Juice Mixer



## DollieLama (6/6/18)

Hi guys!

New to the vaping scene. Bought myself a Smok V8 Stick on the recommendations from a few of my mates to start off with. Don't have much a reference point with previous vapes but its pretty decent and i'm enjoying it. Would probably upgrade in the near future. I'm open to suggestions for mods and tanks.

About a week after i got my vape i decided to start making my own juice. I've only made two batches so far, it's okay - not great. My only reference is King Cloud so far. 

I know i need to get more concentrates but based on what i have, what juices can i make? The recipes i have only really allows me to make 2 or 3 juices. Also perhaps suggestions on which extra concentrates to get.

Banana Cream (LA) 
Kiwi Concentrate (FA) 
New York Cheesecake v1 Concentrate (CAP) 
Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Whipped Cream Concentrate - (CAP) 
Sweet Strawberry Concentrate (CAP) 
Blueberry Concentrate (CAP) 
Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA) 

Thanks ouens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (6/6/18)

DollieLama said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> New to the vaping scene. Bought myself a Smok V8 Stick on the recommendations from a few of my mates to start off with. Don't have much a reference point with previous vapes but its pretty decent and i'm enjoying it. Would probably upgrade in the near future. I'm open to suggestions for mods and tanks.
> 
> ...


next purchase, get cap Sugar Cookie V1
Then 
4% vanilla custard
8% sugar cookie

et voila, Simple Sugar Cookie

I've halved the percentages and it is still effing awesome!!!

Also, go register at all the flavours , load up the concentrates you have into My Flavors, then click on _What can I make_
Alternatively, select Recipes, then filter by My Flavors/ +1 / +2 to see what you can make now, what you need 1 or 2 flavours more to make (this last bit helps you build a shopping list that doesn't bust the bank... too much)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (6/6/18)

DollieLama said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> New to the vaping scene. Bought myself a Smok V8 Stick on the recommendations from a few of my mates to start off with. Don't have much a reference point with previous vapes but its pretty decent and i'm enjoying it. Would probably upgrade in the near future. I'm open to suggestions for mods and tanks.
> 
> ...


French Vanilla v1 CAP all you need for the best custard ever...and to teach you the value of steeping.

Grants Vanilla Custard


----------

